# Sudden Statospheric Warming Event May Have Major Weather Repercussions



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2021)

Interesting read.  



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/01/05/polar-vortex-split-cold-snow/?outputType=amp&fbclid=IwAR17i-O7E1TD95-B2H0ERYM49dQPueul-ZVclzsvVMYRn7a39Y7jnnOxhic


----------



## NYDB (Jan 6, 2021)

Something better kick start this winter.  Looks dry until MLK weekend in the NE


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Something better kick start this winter.  Looks dry until MLK weekend in the NE


I'm not on the ground, but based upon what I have heard, it sounds like this season mirrors the 2006-2007 season to date.  It was miserable until three big storms--Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, and one right around Easter dumped a ton of snow on the east coast.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2021)

Its going to be 7 degrees at Gore this Saturday..I think winter has arrived.


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

SanyokMalekula said:


> I noticed that the last two years, the weather has changed a lot, there are many more intermediate states


spammer


----------

